# Old school Phil Wood Tandem Disc Hub Maybe???



## mtbmac (Dec 24, 2007)

I just found this on ebay. PHIL WOOD 70's Disc Brake Front Hub """VERY RARE""" 48H. Has anyone ever seen one of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250553641338&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

I posted this in a couple of fourms in hopes of getting some knowledge about the hub.

How rare is it? Could it be used for a possible SS aplication? Are they worth anything?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

.................


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Golly, I Don't Know*



mtbmac said:


> I just found this on ebay. PHIL WOOD 70's Disc Brake Front Hub """VERY RARE""" 48H. Has anyone ever seen one of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250553641338&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> ...


I don't know but you're in luck. By some odd set of circumstances, you're from Boise and the hub ships from Boise. Another stange fact is that the eBay seller and you share a similar user name. mtbmac and mac67. I'd almost bet you could contact mac67, identify yourself as a Boise resident also named Mac and you two could strike up a friendship. I bet Mac67 could answer your questions, since he put the rare hub up for auction.

On a completely unrelated note, there is a classifieds section on this forum where you can purchase (for a very little amount) an adverstisement. Just in case you (mtbmac) were to ever want to sell any items. You may want to mention this to mac67 if you make contact with him.

And as someone pointed out in the Vintage forum, you've listed a picture of a 36 hole hub on the eBay auction.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*I Dub you sir spam-alot!*

:nonod:


mtbmac said:


> I just found this on ebay. PHIL WOOD 70's Disc Brake Front Hub """VERY RARE""" 48H. Has anyone ever seen one of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250553641338&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> ...


:idea: You missed posting this in the Drivetrain threads......:nono:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*And...*



ae111black said:


> :nonod:
> 
> :idea: You missed posting this in the Drivetrain threads......:nono:


The Singlespeed forum.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

And the douchebag spammer forum , wait ..................... no we dont have one , sorry .


----------

